# Max IPv4 Addresses



## Voltar (Dec 15, 2009)

I seem to have an issue with adding more than 241 IPv4 addresses on a single interface, anything over that and the network just won't come up. Is there a hard-coded limit or a sysctl that controls the maximum amount of IP addresses? 

FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p1 amd64, nfe driver.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2009)

Not sure if there's a limit but why do you want to add that many?


----------



## Voltar (Dec 15, 2009)

T.I.L. about "ipv4_addrs_<if>" in /etc/rc.conf, a much better way to add a lot of IP addresses. 

e.g.

```
ipv4_addrs_nfe0="10.0.0.1-10/24
```




			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Not sure if there's a limit but why do you want to add that many?



Jails (public and private IPs) and SSL vhosts.


----------

